

Show HN: Graphs of millions of atmospheric measurements from Android phones - cryptoz
http://pndv.cumulonimbus.ca/?jan19

======
cryptoz
This is from the pressureNET project, my open source app for Android that
collects atmospheric pressure readings from onboard barometers. The linked
page opens on Hurricane Sandy.

Download:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ca.cumulonimbu...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ca.cumulonimbus.barometernetwork)

Source: <https://github.com/JacobSheehy/pressureNET>

Blog: <http://cumulonimbus.ca>

Also, we were recently featured in Wired Science:
[http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/01/android-weather-
pr...](http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/01/android-weather-prediction/)

Questions, comments? :)

~~~
dguaraglia
Wow, that's quite amazing! My only question is: are you just using the data
gathered through the pressureNet app in your graphs?

~~~
cryptoz
Thank you! Yes, we are just using the data from pressureNET to draw the
graphs. We have other ideas for that data in the near future, such as to
provide it to atmospheric scientists, and to analyze it ourselves. We also
plan on incorporating other outside data sources like radar imagery in order
to enhance the experience using pressureNET.

